# What type of fluid in a 2004 GTI 1.8T spd Tip Trans?



## GrobesMKIVGTI (Dec 17, 2012)

I know what VW fluid but was wondering about any over the counter fluid I could use, don't want to cause any damage. Thanks for any help..


----------



## GrobesMKIVGTI (Dec 17, 2012)

*5 speed Auto Tiptronic Trans sorry*

Thanks again


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

You can use this. http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...e-automatic-transmission-fluid/?code=ATFQT-EA

That's what I am using with no issues.




GrobesMKIVGTI said:


> I know what VW fluid but was wondering about any over the counter fluid I could use, don't want to cause any damage. Thanks for any help..


----------

